# Gentoo 1.4 & Java & Mozilla

## Dunstpfeife

Tag Leute,

ich hab mir jetzt ein Gentoo 1.4 aufgesetzt und wollte eigentlich das Java Pluginn von Blackdown (wurde ja als dependency von mozilla installiert) auch in Mozilla nutzen.

Das geht aber leider nicht. 

Weil das plugin gcc 2.95 vorkompiliert ist hab ich mir sagen lassen   :Confused: 

Kann mir einer sagen, was ich jetzt machen soll???

MFG Dunstpfeife

----------

## glasen

Musst dir die Mozilla-Binaries von Mozilla.org ziehen. Dann am besten noch das SUN Java-SDK von java.sun.com . Hab selber Gento 1.4 und alles funktioniert prima. Am besten löscht du nur den Inhalt des Verzeichnises von Mozilla (/usr/lib/mozilla) und entpackts die Binary-Version in dieses. Dann geht alles. Bist leider nicht der einzige dem es so ging.

Weiss jemand wie man das Flash-Plugin unter KDE-3.0.3 (Konqueror) zum laufen bringt. Java geht einwandfrei, nur Flash geht nicht (Unter Mozilla schon). Mit kommts außerdem so vor als ob KDE durch GCC-3.2 instabiler geworden ist. Hat jemand schon die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?

----------

## Dunstpfeife

naja diese lösung kahm mir auch schon in den sinn, aber sagt mir nicht wirklich zu   :Smile: 

unter mandrake 9 (auch gcc 3) gehts doch auch  :Crying or Very sad: 

auserdem finde ich es sinnvoller, mozilla mit unmerge zu entfernen statt es einfach zu löschen   :Wink: 

ich finde nicht, dass kde instabiler als vorher läuft (noch nicht ein hänger  :Very Happy: ) 

danke erstmal, aber bitte weiterposten leute   :Cool: 

----------

## Malawi

Bei mir (gentoo1.4, gcc3.2) läuft auch Java nur mit dem Konqueror und Flash nur mit dem Mozilla. Das wird aber auch noch werden, bis dahin kann ich auch noch warten. Und das KDE mit gcc3.2 instabiler sei kann ich auch nicht sagen. Konqueror und Knode haben sich zwar schon mal kommentarlos verabschiedet, aber das ist mir mit gentoo1.2 auch schon passiert.

mfG Malawi

----------

## Dunstpfeife

hat den wirklich keiner a idee, wo man ein passendes plugin herbekommt  :Question: 

der konqueror reihert mich nämlich langsam an   :Exclamation: 

MFG D.

----------

## daniel5

 *glasen wrote:*   

>  Am besten löscht du nur den Inhalt des Verzeichnises von Mozilla (/usr/lib/mozilla) und entpackts die Binary-Version in dieses. Dann geht alles.

 

hi

1) dumme frage aber wenn ich das verzeichnis /usr/lib/mozilla lösche ist mozilla doch ganz weg. 

was soll ich genau machen um java unter mozilla zum laufen zu bringen.

2) wie installiere ich das flash plugin für mozilla wenn ich nur den plugin über die macromedia seite installiere funktioniert das nicht (beim nächsten mal wenn ich auf eine flash-seite surfe, wird das plugin nicht gefunden).

danke

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

momentan hat Mozilla wenn er mit 3.2 compiliert wurde Probleme mit Plugins. Deshalb geht Flash bei Dir nicht. Mit der Binary Version gings bei mir auch.

Dim

----------

